# MUSIQUE EN CONTINU



## ZAZITOUN (12 Mars 2012)

bjr à tous
j'ai beaucoup de musique sur mon IPAD2;1) comment faire pour que cette musique passe en continu
                                                             2) comment faire pour supprimer un morceau qui ne m'interesse plus

merci bcp à tous, à charge de revanche


----------



## nikomimi (12 Mars 2012)

Une seule chanson en continu ou toute ta playlist ? 1er cas tu click 2 fois sur l'icone avec les 2 fleches, pour le second cas, tu appui qu'une fois.

Pour supprimer des morceaux, tu est obliger de passer par Itunes, tu sera obliger de re-creer une playlist en n'incorporant pas les morceaux que tu souhaite supprimer.


----------

